# Ryan Weedeater



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone out there bhave any info on a ryan weedeater(can't find any numbers for model )The string is hard to pull out on occasion as it has been sitting under a mobil home for some time as evidenced by the mud around the shaft and motor.That's all i know about it for now.Thank you for any information regarding this weedeater.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think Ryan was the beginning of Ryobi 2-cycle stuff, I think it was Ryan, IDC and then Ryobi and maybe MTD today.... just guessing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Geogrubb, I believe you are correct, I remember the older Roybi, IDC and RYAN units being identical. I actually had an older 80s IDC unit that ran like a tank, lots of torque and was probably the best half shaft unit I ever had. 

If the recoil is hard to pull sometimes, you may have water, rust in the cylinder or a build up of oil. If its been under a mobile home for many years, don't expect too much.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to some Ryan equipment that might help you .

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Ryan_String_Trimmers_Blowers_Tillers/


----------

